
PeerTube, a libre federated video streaming platform - buovjaga
https://medium.com/@chocobozzz/peertube-a-federated-video-streaming-platform-fa90e6c503df
======
craftyguy
Here's the website:
[https://joinpeertube.org/en/home/](https://joinpeertube.org/en/home/)

And project page:
[https://github.com/Chocobozzz/PeerTube](https://github.com/Chocobozzz/PeerTube)

So you can avoid medium.

~~~
buovjaga
It is indeed weird that the PeerTube dev chooses to use Medium.

Sean Tilley has something cooking in this sphere:
[https://github.com/DeadSuperHero/postmodern](https://github.com/DeadSuperHero/postmodern)
"A federated article platform for journalists, powered by ActivityPub"

